# DIY-ish Sponge Filter Spray Bar



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Why hello there, gang!

Just recently purchased a Mr Aqua 12 gallon long - three feet of awesome "nano" tank! This will be a typical shrimp tank with some mosses, nerites and maaaaaybe some otos. I love them but sheesh I have bad luck with them in a nano set up...

Due to the length of the tank I was wanting to do a spray bar on my sponge filter, using a power head/water pump of course, but after an hour or so of bouncing around on the internet I don't see many people talking about fashioning a spray bar onto a set up like this. 

Any one with some experience or words of wisdom for me? I'll probably be able to wing this one way or another but in a world of picture-by-picture websites showing how someone else did it I've kind of become a little too reliant on those! 

TL;DR - Any good advice on equipment or ways to make a DIY spray bar for a sponge filter running a power head? Or is this just a dumb idea all around? Heh.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

No idea is ever dumb lol I call it creative thinking. I once tried to make a DIY canister filter out of a 5 gallon bucket. Its possible but I will never call it a failure. 

Now if you are wanting plants, I wouldnt want a spray bar because I dont want to break up the water surface so I can keep the co2 from escaping.

But If you are not having plants or still want to go through with it, You can attach a sponge filter to an inlet of any filter or powerhead and rig it.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the post Phil_n!

I'm probably just doing java moss so I'm not overly concerned with the CO2. My other nano tank has been doing well every since I removed my injection. 

Also I've looked up a few set ups on the same tank that I purchased and they've done just a mini canister on one end with a current maker (or whatever they're called) on the other end of the tank to make sure the water is moving around enough. No dead spots or anything I guess. 

So many things to look into! Having a giant tank is fun and all but I just set them up like normal and let it go but these small set ups really make you think and can let you just go wild.


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

My bf and I actually made one of these recently. I used it in my 10 gal shrimp tank and it worked well. It requires a bit of finessing some parts but it's relatively simple. We used a sponge filter which came with a clear tube.Then we used an aquaclear power head and that was intended for a 20 gal tank and inserted the intake tube into the clear tube that was connected the sponge filter. Then we connected the output to a piece of flexible tubing which allowed the water to flow in a u pattern that was connected to a piece of pvc pipe that a series of holes drilled into it. The end was capped of with a pipe plug that was found in the pluming section of my local hardware store. I rested the pvc tubing on top of the tank and when you turn it on the water flows. The power head has an adjustable flow which is cool and since it is connected to the sponge filter it kind of acts as a power sponge filter. Not sure if this helped but I do have some pics up if this is what you were looking for and if it is and you have any questions please feel free to ask. The whole thing cost about $35 including the powerhead and sponge filter.


----------

